# going to buy a knock box,,,,



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

Any recommendations on knock boxes?

I think I swaying for the moto polished one from ceamsupplies, its £19.99.

I would have licked to buy a back flushing basket and some puly caff to, but they don't stock these... does anyone one know who else does at that price? I don't want to pay 2 lots of shipping


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a Grindenstein, which Bella Barista sell for £15. It is not shiny and polished, but dark (other colours available), small and unobtrusive which suits me just as well. It's dishwasher-safe, too.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Grindenstein gets my vote


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I used to have a Grindenstein, and they are fine, well made items. But if you have a shiney espresso machine and/or Motta jugs, then the Motta boxes really look the part. Really well made and rugged, and the bar is easily removed for a thorough cleaning.

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

My vote for the Motta knock box. I tend to fill my up during the week and then it gets emptied into the composter. A good soak and a clean and its all ready for another week.


----------



## dbairduk (Dec 22, 2011)

I got the motta knock box.. Love it... I was always getting coffee behind the bin before, but now its contained. The other half likes to put his tea bags in it too lol


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

creamsupplies stock puro caff which seems to work fine to me. Is there a reason you prefer Puly? when I was buying accessories (2 months ago), creamsupplies were quite a bit cheaper than anywhere else. I got the bigger Motta box. It's surprisingly big! I like all my Motta bits & bobs. They have a reassuring heft to them.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've got a Grindenstein and I like it as it's robust and dishwasher safe etc. The 3 problems I have with it are as follows....

1/ it's not shiny

2/ it's quite small.. holds 7-8 pucks

3/ The name Grindenstein is a right mouthful and often puts me off writing or talking about it


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Another for Grindenstein. Doesn't look fancy, but I'm one of those barista's who tends to give knockboxes a beating, and it lives up to it better than the industrial one at work!

While it is smaller like others have said, I guess that stops the risk of mouldy pucks in there... And I can chuck it in the dishwasher so all is good.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Grindenstein here too, pretty good value. I think its about 5cm too small in diameter & depth though


----------



## Calidore (Jan 22, 2012)

Note for anyone with a partner who is concerned about visible spread of coffee kit: Grindenstein is small enough to tuck under the steam wand of Rancilio Silvia (probably others too)!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I use the Motta and love it, It is actually bigger in real life than it looks on Cream Supplies, I was in two minds but when it arrived I was totally happy and glad that I chose it.


----------



## bobbytoad (Aug 12, 2011)

grindenstein in grey from ebay - looks great next to my shiny machine - plastic yes but also low maintenance - watermarks dont need constant cleaning lke steel


----------

